# The girls



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Went down to the beach today and bumped into these lovely ladies.mmmmm







:roll: [/img]


----------



## Duncdude (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmm,

Not sure you could "bump" into them.. more like got written off by em!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! Should have gone to Specsavers!


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

The phrase "can you fart and give me a clue" springs to mind :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> The phrase "can you fart and give me a clue" springs to mind :lol:


 :lol: :lol: [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## citrix20 (Aug 29, 2006)

> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!


You mean Beerholder. :roll:


----------



## Patrick Graystone (Feb 5, 2006)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> The phrase "can you fart and give me a clue" springs to mind :lol:


or throw a handful of flour to find the wet spot! [smiley=sick2.gif] :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Looks like the red-head is severely underweight [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Looks like the red-head is severely underweight [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif]


If you want to see someone underweight take a look at this foxy chick!!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

the stig said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like the red-head is severely underweight [smiley=sick2.gif] [smiley=behead2.gif]
> ...


Yuck 

,,,,,, one foot in the grave


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


you mean you wouldnt!!! Fussy boy
:twisted:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

She is perfect for necrophylias!!! :twisted:


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

the stig said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder! Should have gone to Specsavers!


All girls are beautiful!! Its just that some are more beautiful than others


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

the stig said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > the stig said:
> ...


I somehow think that A3DFU (aka Dani, aka Daniella) might take offence to that :wink: :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

the stig said:


> you mean you wouldnt!!! *Fussy boy*
> :twisted:


I most certainly would not :roll: :lol: :lol:



NaughTTy said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


Muahhhh :lol: :lol: :lol: 
[I rarely take fences anywhere Paul :wink: ]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> the stig said:
> 
> 
> > you mean you wouldnt!!! *Fussy boy*
> ...


But she would do as a gate post if you did :wink: !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > the stig said:
> ...


She'd be blown over by the lightest of breezes


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

the stig said:


>


That is horrible and terribly sad that someone has to let themselves get to that stage


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd shag 'em all.


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I'd shag 'em all.


Get in my son!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd use the thin one as a dildo for the big ones.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I'd use the thin one as a dildo for the big ones.


First you need to find the opening under all these layers of fat...that wont easy. And even if you manage to do this, you will lose the thin one!!


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I'd shag 'em all.


Lol, get in line...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Remember to feed the skinny one up first :roll:


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

I reckon the skinny one, if fed, would fatten up quicker than the fat ones, if starved, would go down (in weight).

Also the fat ones, on losing weight, can get left with folds of skin hanging lose.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

I wouldnt ride any of those girls into battle, let alone shag em!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wheres ur sense of adventure?

Bet they are all great at making chips.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> I'd shag 'em all.


You'd double her weight


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> I'd shag 'em all.


I bet your little winky would get lost in those big mamas :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd not be doing it to pls them, as long as i get mine i dont care.

One on the right is rebels mom.


----------

